
Bill Gates on Desert Islands Discs (audio) - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06z1zdt
======
mrob
His choices were:

Queen and David Bowie - Under Pressure

Willie Nelson - Blue Skies

Ed Sheeran - Sing

Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced?

U2 - One

The Beatles - Two of Us

Rogers & Hammerstein - How Can Love Survive (from the Broadway version of The
Sound of Music)

Lin-Manuel Miranda - My Shot (from Hamilton)

And if he could only pick one of them, it would be Blue Skies.

------
macmac
Opening with "Pressure" and you already know that he has good taste

~~~
goldenkey
His own sense and easy admittance of his initially poor social skills is quite
telling that he has grown. A large issue in our career field is strong egos,
and poor self awareness of social issues. It is really telling when you see an
engineer who realizes that being social is not so much a choice if one wishes
to accomplish great things, partnerships are necessary.

I personally see failure of being a flourishing person, when I observe an
anti-social engineer. These type of one-dimensional individuals are great to
have as wheels in ones' machine but will never really ascend to greatness lest
they embrace total self improvement.

~~~
interfixus
Not everyone harbors a wish to "really ascend to greatness" or nourishes a
deep desire to "embrace total self improvement".

We're fine as we are, some of us.

~~~
goldenkey
Yeah but most of those that are fine the way they are dont realize or
acknowledge how defective they really are, ie. aspergers or autism

